# The Bride vs. Zoro



## Cobra (May 3, 2004)

Who would win if The Bride from Kill Bill (forgot her movie name) went faught Zoro from the Mask of Zoro? Both are skilled with their respective blades, The Bride having her katana and Zoro with his Rapier. So who would win?


----------



## Aikikitty (May 3, 2004)

I've never seen any of the Kill Bill movies but I imagine the bride would win because I'd imagine the Katana blade would be crafted of stronger steel and possibly break the rapier.  I'm sure the fighting styles would be totally different with the different weapons which makes me think that the bride would still win.  I'm really a Zorro fan but as those characters would never meet anyway...this is just my opinion.   :asian: 

Robyn :asian:


----------



## someguy (May 3, 2004)

Zorro's stunt double v. Uma Thurman's stunt double.  Thats the real question.
It is Uma Thurman in kill bill right?  Never seen it and don't know if I will or not.

My vote zorro win's I mean come on now he's Zorro.  He probably would end up corting here by the end of the fight man.  If you don't know what I mean go watch the last zorro movie that came out.


----------



## satans.barber (May 4, 2004)

The argument is really would fencing beat iaido/kenjutsu I guess, so I'd go with the Bride winning.

Fencing to me seems to be very linear where as Japanese sword arts involve turning and slipping etc., so I think as soon as Zorro thrust the Bride would slip off to the side and take his head off with her Hanzo sword 

Ian.


----------



## someguy (May 4, 2004)

But it's Zorro man and he's Zorro. He's the fox and he takes on like whole big groups that are in the spanish military.  And he's Zorro.
Who would win? the real answere is who ever the script says wins.


----------



## Aikikitty (May 4, 2004)

Yes, but the fighting styles are completely different. :asian: 

How about Zorro vs The Man in Black from Princess Bride.  They are both excellent fencers and heroes!   


Robyn  :duel:


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (May 4, 2004)

The Opal Dragon said:
			
		

> How about Zorro vs The Man in Black from Princess Bride.  They are both excellent fencers and heroes!
> 
> As you wish.  :asian:
> 
> ...


----------

